# Herbs when pregnant?



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,I am doing some research on herbs that are preconception and conception friendly and I read something I found interesting. The book says imodium is baby safe but herbs such as Chamomile, peppermint tea and peppermint should be completely avioded. This book has been written by two doctors. I drink like 4 cups of peppermint tea a day plus take 3 pepperment vitamins a day. Wondering if I should stop or not. Also the book recommends no more the 1000mg of calcium and I am taking about 1600mg a day. I am getting so confused with all these different recommendations.Thank you


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - this is something you should definitely ask your ob/gyn and/or midwife about. The FDA considers peppermint to be GRAS (generally recognized as safe) and does not have any warnings on it for use during pregnancy. But I would go by what a doc you trust tells you here, and not a book.You can always use fennel instead of peppermint - it's well-established as safe for use in pregnancy (and even in infants for colic).- Heather


----------

